# Things you do, and don't like about Antiquitease.



## BloodMittens (Oct 27, 2007)

How do you like the MES's? How about the palettes? I have all the MES's right now, but the palettes I'm still iffy on. I can only swatch and look at pictures, but so far I haven't heard anything really good about them. 

Are the palettes heavy and real metal? Also, how is the consistency of the shadows and lip colors? I'm so un-decided right now D:


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 27, 2007)

I really like the palettes and they are real metal and heavy. I bought all but the cool eyes. I can't pull off pinks very well. I love my face brushes. I think the brushes are better quality than previous sets and they spent less on the bags, cause they are FUGLY. But that's better than nice bags and crappy brushes. I bought the duo shadows because like my name here I love e/s. I think they are good but maybe not great. My daughter loves the Silversmith I got for her. She also loved the metallics palettes so I bought one for each of us. We used to share but she went away to college this year so I'm buying two of a lot of things. Right now I can't remember what else I bought other than some basic stuff I wanted.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 27, 2007)

I love love love Mi' Lady MES! I may get a backup because the RED is just too awesome and unlike anything that I've seen released. The colors apply pretty sheer but are very buildable and when applied wet looks even more intense. Mi' Lady is great as a blush too. As for the other ones, I passed because I didn't think they were that unique.

I also picked up the Metallic Eyes palette but I think it's going back because after looking at swatches and looking through my collection, I have colors very similar to the ones included. The palette is GORGEOUS though but I don't think it's enough to make me wanna keep it. Also, I don't think the case is real metal. If it is metal, then it's not very hardy. It looks like well painted plastic. The weight is mostly because of the mirror. 

The lip palettes are really pretty but I personally don't like them because lip palettes get messy.

As for the brush sets, I initially wanted to get all of them but I figured I might as well invest in the full-size hand made ones instead. More $$ but better quality.


----------



## gummybug (Oct 27, 2007)

I think the palettes are plastic. I have the cool Viva Glam one, and when I tap the top with my nail it sounds like hard plastic to me. I also just tapped the bottom of it (which looks more like metal than the top) and that's plastic also. Thinner plastic than the top. I was hoping for metal because I love the feel of the packaging of my Patternmaker lip palette a lot.

I really dislike the look of the silver palettes especially. Which is too bad because I could really only wear the cool colors. This whole collection looks cheap to me, save for some of the gold brushes and the VG palettes. The rest looks like poorly painted plastic (not even as cute as a shabby-on-purpose kind of paint job).

The VG palettes are actually cute. A dark vampy maroon red. And I like the size... I think I'll be bringing this with me more often because I won't feel like I'm pulling out a whole makeup arsenal in public.

But packaging aside... the pink lip palette is nothing special at all. Run of the mill pinks you can find anywhere. Red lips has two reds and one gold... the middle red shade looked like a gorgeous pop of bright red in the pan, but it went on very very blue toned. I'm cool so this would normally be a good thing, but it was just too blue here. To the point that it went on pink/fuschia despite looking nicely red in the pan. Coral lips is nice. I didn't try this on because it's not the kinds of shades that are flattering on my complexion, but it seems like the nicest of the lip palettes so that's a good one for you warm toned ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Several of the shades in the cool eye palette are too basic. Matte flat black? Thanks, I've always had one or two in my case since I started wearing makeup at 15... Almost primary purple? Yeah, same. Light pink... *yawn* The light silvery gray is very nice. The navy with a pink cast is the most original shade. Looks great in the pan. I can't wear blues, but great for those who can. And finally, I'd only wear the bright pink as a blush.

The basic brush set in the canister looks and feels great. The eye brush set felt like poor quality to me.

The mineralize eyeshadow duos are near useless to me as a cool toned person. There's one that'd suit me well, Family Silver... but what do I find in this cool silvery gray when I apply it? Yup, chunky super warm bronze glitter. Well thought out, MAC.

The Uppity fluidline is a gorgeous yellow gold. I'd definitely get that if I could wear it, so that one's a keeper for warm people.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 27, 2007)

Family Silver sucks imho. It's just doesnt show up on me...with or without a base...hmm any suggestions?


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Family Silver sucks imho. It's just doesnt show up on me...with or without a base...hmm any suggestions?_

 
I am pretty fair and had luck with using mixing medium with it. I blended Black Tied on the outer V and crease to make it pop a little more. If you don't have MM, maybe you could try spritzing your brush with Fix+? I definitely had to use UDPP with it. HTH!


----------



## pokiedot (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Family Silver sucks imho. It's just doesnt show up on me...with or without a base...hmm any suggestions?_

 


I think Family Silver looks gorgeous over Blackground paint pot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Many colors do actually, I am still surprised how much I love this paint pot!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the MES.  The thing is that you have to use them wet.  They are very blah when you apply them dry but they look like completely different shadows when used wet.  Mi' Lady looks incredible wet, especially the red shade.  I use Fix+ with them.  

I wish MAC would make MES like the Amuse MES.  They were so pigmented and smooth.  They were perfect.


----------



## gummybug (Oct 28, 2007)

I only use the mineralize e/s wet. Even the duo I have from the previous release was better wet.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw all the products online and more photos here on Spektra - but in person they were mostly "blah".  I purchsed the cool eyes 'cause I need more variation in dark shades (like the blue and brown).  The pink and purple don't apply as smoothly as I would like or have experienced in the past.  The lighter highlighter shades are really nice.  But I will say that "Mi Lady" rocks the house!

And I agree with the lip palettes - bo-ring!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 28, 2007)

EDIT: Okay so I know you guys don't want intense, in-depth reviews like this but... I got in the ZONE!! xD Sooo I'm real sorry if I'm cluttering up your thread, but I got so excited writing about all the products. This is just how I am everyday at MAC working... xD A kid in a candy store.

*Antiquitease Colour*

Every day I come into work feeling more and more excited over this collection. The *lipsticks* are pretty nice. _Gilty Kiss _is a beigey gold. A very nice color. Since it is a lustre, it has a golden pearl to it, but it is very sheer so it allows the pink/red/brown of someone's lips influence the color, making it much more wearable than a gold that was either a matte or satin formula. _Her Fancy _is a very pretty pink in the tube, but it is a glaze so it goes on super super super sheer. Not a big fan of this lipstick, reminds me intensely of Hue glaze lipstick. _Antiquitease_ is a very unique shade, a gorgeous frosted copper with a bit of coppery red pearl in it. Totally gorgeous. _Queen's Sin _is my favorite of the bunch, an amazing red with frosty red pearl. Basically Rocking Chick (from Barbie Loves MAC)'s classy sister. Very sophisticated but modern because of the frost. _Budding Lust _is a very sheer plum. In my opinion Budding Lust is the most wearable lipstick in this collection, since it seems like it can suit almost anyone, since it's not too dark or too light and not too pigmented, so it lets anyone's natural color shine through but tint it a beautiful plum.

The *Lipglasses* are equally as pretty. _Majestic_ is the perfect compliment to Gilty Kiss, a warm golden with subtle golden shimmer. Also great for warming up cool lipsticks. _Trifle_ is the Lipglass version of Tongue-In-Chic, super pale pink with a pinky-blue opalescence, and with a slightly lower coverage. Gorgeous paired with pale or nude lips. It was included in the collection to go along with most likely Her Fancy, though in my opinion it's prettier without it. _Red Romp _is definitely my FAVORITE Lipglass in this collection. The perfect glass to go over Queen's Sin, Red Romp is an intense high coverage red with red shimmer. Definitely my favorite Red Lipglass in a long time. _Corsette_ is, I believe, a repromote from Lingerie. A pretty greyish-brown with a bit of golden shimmer. Almost a Lipglass form of Satin Taupe. A very pretty Lipglass, and especially pretty on Budding Lust. I wish included in this collection was a nice intense copper Lipglass to go along with Antiquitease, but Corsette proves to be very nice over it anyway.

*Mineralize Eyeshadow duos *make an appearance in this collection as well, now with veining like the shadows from Flashtronic. Each is very very sparkley and shimmery metallic powder and give a sheer or medium but buildable color payoff. _Silversmit_h is a pretty light blue and dark blue, veined with silver. At first I wasn't a fan because Silver-Blue is so generic, but it's really grown on me. The two are very very pretty, but they seem pretty unnattractive when you're looking at the visual I must admit. I especially love it with the light blue on the inner lid, then blended into the darker on the outer lid, along with some Contrast and/or Carbon in the crease. _Earthly Riches_ is a dark grey and deep plum duo with a Cranberry-like veining. It's pretty in the pot, but I find it hard to work with. It's hard to make it work, because I feel like it goes on sort of muddy on some skins. I really like it for an intense smokey eye though. This is one that I do not own, but I'm finding that I want it: Engaging. _Engaging_ is a light beigey pink and very yellowy gold with pink veining. The gold is very very vibrant and the pink is a great highlight color. Perfect for a fan of gold, and for proms/formals. _Family Silver _is FANTASTIC. I love this one. It's a bright white-silver, and a darker grey-silver, and gold veining. The gold veining makes the colors look much warmer and the color payoff is very bright and noticable. I especially like the colors with Rondelle (from Danse, Smoke Signals, and the Metallic Palette 07) and Carbon. A great silvery smokey look. _Mi'Lady_, many people's favorite including me, is a vibrant purple and bright red duo with silver veining. The colors are sheer enough to be wearable on many people, but they are also very buildable for the intensity that the shadows are in the pot. Mixed together they make this gorgeous red-magenta that is AMAZING. With Cranberry and (of course) carbon, it is beautiful. These Mineralize Eyeshadows are so versatile and large that anyone can enjoy them for a long time and get great use out of them. I would not suggest these shadows for extremely textured lids or some older skins because all the shimmer and metallic sparkles may emphasize the texture. They are sheer enough to add oomph to matte and satin shadows though, which is what I would use on older women.

*Pigments* are also in this collection. _Gold Stroke _is a chocolate brown with gold and red pearl. It is very similar to Twinks in my opinion. I have not swatched them next to each other, but seeing one reminds me of the other. I do love Twinks though, so Gold Stroke definitely catches my eye, but at the same time it doesn't feel like something _new_ if you know what I mean. _Your Ladyship _is a fabulous pigment, a smooth creamy shade with alot of golden microglitter. Beautiful on the eyes, and it would make a gorgeous sheer Lipglass or nail polish. _Sweet Sienna _is my FAVORITE pigment though, from this collection, and possibly out of all the pigments that have come out this year. It is a dirty grey-brown taupe with grey microglitter. It's like a pigment form of Satin Taupe, but instead of being a frosty metallic, it's a subtle metallic with intense glitter. I LOVE IT. Great for the lid for a smokey eye.

We have a new *Fluidline* called _Uppity_, a bright yellow-gold. I would NEVER use this as a top liner like on the visual on myself, and only on a customer if they insisted, but the other day my friend was golding me up for our Gold/Silver Antiquitease Event, and she added a little on the inner corner as liner on the bottom, and it is a fabulous gold. It is so smooth and pigmented. I really need to get it. I'm sure it'd be a perfect base for an intensely gold eye makeup.

I'm not really feeling either of the *Nail Lacquers*. _Vestral White _is an opaque, full coverage white which is almost blinding when on. Trashy in my opinion, though I'm sure if worn right it could look beautiful. _Gold Veneer_ is a green-gold that is very metallic. Again, it is just a strange nail color. It would be beautiful as an eyeshadow color, but on the nails I'm just not a fan. The visual girl's nails look really cool, but really gross at the same time.

So basically, I really really like this entire collection, with the exceptions of a few things. Hope you guys found my loooong review thing helpful!! I do own all of the eye palettes from *Antiquitease: Royal Assets*, so I suppose I'll go over my opinions of them in the near future!


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 28, 2007)

That was really helpful Bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 28, 2007)

Bunny, you sparked my motivation and got me writing......

*Mineralize Duos:* I am pleased with these.  As with all Mineralize shadows.  I expect them to perform in a certain manner.  A light wash of colour on their own, or a more opaque and intense version over a base or combined with Mixing Medium.  All of these are great on their own.  Aditionally, all of them (with the exception of Family Silver) give a great, third option when you blend the two together. My fave combos of both shadows blended together are Mi'Lady (you see both the purple and red-gorgeous) and Engaging - it gives you a beautiful bronzey peachy pink.

* Mi'Lady*.  I am especially, deeply in love with Mi'Lady.  The purple is amazing and the red is something that a lot of us have been waiting a loooong time for.  I love that Mi'Lady actually holds the silver glitter when applied on the eye.  That it doesn't just fall off of the brush as you swipe it over the pot.  The colours are very complimentary towards each other.  I predict Parrot status for this one. 

*Earthly Riches:* So perfect for a subtle smokey eye on it's own and for a deep, smoldering eye if used over Sharkskin Shadestick, Graphito or Artjam Paint or Blackground Paint. 

*Silversmith:*  I am a sucker for blues.  Esp the cool, smokey based blues, so I love this. Nice colour payoff for both, even without a base, but I still recommend one to ensure the colour lasts.

*Family Silver:* A nice, subtle "warmer" silver.  Nice on the lid.  I also like to add a dab of this to the high plain or rounded part of the lid to give the illusion of more shimmer. 

*Engaging:* The pink is a luminous, light reflecting, soft pink. The Bronze is to die for.  Combine the two and you have another amazing choice.  I want to play around with this as a blusher/highlighter.  I think that it may have too large of pigments for this, but I will give it a shot. 

*Lips*

What's not to love about *Queen's Sin LS *and *Red Romps LG?*  RED!!!!  The LS offerings give a wide range choices for all skin types and lip pigmentations when you consider colours and formulas.  *Her Fancy *is on the bottom of my list.  A pink, glaze formula, it presents very lightly on me (NW25-med pigmented lips).  IMO, it is too light for lightly pigmented lips and I would imagine could run the risk of being too frosty/icy on darker pigmented lips.

The LG are nice.  I love *Red Romp*.  *Majestic *is hot with a subtle brown liner (oak-perhaps?) and a light shimmer lipstick (*Gilty Kiss *or Gel) for a sexy nude lip.  *Majestic *is also a great one to add over other lipsticks to tone them down. 

*Corsette *did not move me.  I will admit that I went to the counter with a bit of a bias though.  When MAC starts out the colour descriptions as, "Dirty grey brown...", it doesn't make me want to run to the counter, snatch it up and slather my lips with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dirty, grey brown would describe the colour of something a plumber snakes out of a clogged drain. 

*Trifle *is like a million other soft, icy, frosty pinks that MAC has whipped off the assembly line.  I would like to see them just put a pink like this in their regular line on the chance that it may discourage them from cranking one out with every other collection, for example: White Magic, Night Affair, etc.

*Uppity* fluidline is exactly as Bunny says, great as a base, at the tear duct (upper and lower) and addtionally great as a shadow on its own. 

Neither of the *nail laquers *moved me.  Overall, MAC really needs to step up their game with nail lacquer colors.  I look back at my collection and I have outgrown or become bored of a lot of the colours.  I think that is because at lot of the colours carry the same charecteristics.  I am losing interest.  

I liked the pigments.  *Gold Stroke *is a nice, warm, red pearl-tinged brown with visible grey/silver sparkle.  *Your Ladyship *is golden white that pulls slightly pink on my skin.  Good for an all over lid colour or highlight.  *Sweet Sienna *is my fave as it is unlike any other pigments, IMO.  It is a grey frosted brown that looks like, IMO a darker, more grey, more shimmery Patina (when applied to my skin tone).  This colour will be great to incorporate into smokey eyes just above the crease (to fade into the highlight colour) or perhaps smudged into Feline Kohl Power at the lower lash line. 

OK.  Done rambling.   My husband thinks I have gone crazy and am in here pounding away at the keyboard writing a manifesto.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MY MAC MANIFESTO!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome MACWhore. I really appreciated your post! =D


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 28, 2007)

I have Earthly Riches. I find I like the gray better than the purple, though I originally wanted the purple. I think I might end up buying Engaging, even though I have the feeling I could get similar colors in something permanent in MAC or another line.

I really like Red Romp as is, but I adore red lip products. Corsette, I like wearing it with different things but not by itself. It makes me look dead without another color under it.

I'm East Asian and have medium toned skin.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 28, 2007)

when it comes to lips, i am boring, so i saw trifle on the website and immediately wanted it. 

i headed down to the store and swatched it, and then oyster girl (my only lipglass) beside it. oyster girl was way prettier, less white... i don't know why i always go searching for a replacement for my permanent love of oyster girl!

i got silversmith because i love smokey colours like that, but i am not loving this. i don't have the heart to return it though. maybe i'll swap it one day.

i have been searching for a white nail polish since summer (when it was the 'in' colour - all the celebrities were wearing it!) and now that dark blues are in for fall, i come out sporting vestral white at the end of october. it is very, very white - like putting white out on your nails! but i am happy with it. i am just confused that it's labelled a frost, when it clearly seems to be a cream...


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_when it comes to lips, i am boring, so i saw trifle on the website and immediately wanted it. 

i headed down to the store and swatched it, and then oyster girl (my only lipglass) beside it. oyster girl was way prettier, less white... i don't know why i always go searching for a replacement for my permanent love of oyster girl!

i got silversmith because i love smokey colours like that, but i am not loving this. i don't have the heart to return it though. maybe i'll swap it one day.

i have been searching for a white nail polish since summer (when it was the 'in' colour - all the celebrities were wearing it!) and now that dark blues are in for fall, i come out sporting vestral white at the end of october. it is very, very white - like putting white out on your nails! but i am happy with it. i am just confused that it's labelled a frost, when it clearly seems to be a cream..._

 
Yeah. My Vestral White is labeled as a cream Hmm...


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Yeah. My Vestral White is labeled as a cream Hmm..._

 
that is so weird! mine and the store tester was labelled frost!


----------



## courters (Oct 28, 2007)

I was actually disappointed with the MES.  The gold/bronze shade in Engaging came off looking really garish on my skin tone - it was way too pigmented for that color (for me).  I thought I would like Earthly Riches, but it looked too dark and kind of muddy on me (NW15).  I did end up getting Silversmith, because on a whim my husband swiped the two together across my hand and it was gorgeous.

I'm pretty sure the palettes are metal...either I'm hallucinating or they definitely make a metallic sound when you close them.  They also cool down quickly like a metal does...maybe they are plastic with a metal coating??

I thought the eye brush set felt a lot better than some previous years...I actually compared it to the full size they had on display and they felt just as soft.

I was disapointed with the cool eyes palette...the colors were just too bright for me.  Also, with the warm eyes, I already had half the colors so I didn't even bother swatching that.  I did get smokey eyes and I am quite happy with it, I am trying to expand my gray selections.  I know some people are disapointed because it doesn't give a really dark smokey eye, but this is perfect for me since I never do dramatic makeup!


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 28, 2007)

The only things I've liked were the MES & pigments, especially Family Silver and Earthly Riches, that one esp. just makes a totally hot smokey eye. The only ones I passed on of those were Mi'lady and Silversmith because I just have no use for those personally. passed on the glosses, lipsticks except for Budding Lust which is nice but not anything spectacualer, don't do reds so didn't care for Queens Sin, but if I did it would've been hot. Only got 1 palette, Smokey Eyes but might go back and get Cool Eyes too. I'm waiting for the Finery bags and Curiositease honestly. And Metal-X will make my credit card cry!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Sweet Sienna is my FAVORITE pigment though, from this collection, and possibly out of all the pigments that have come out this year. It is a dirty grey-brown taupe with grey microglitter. It's like a pigment form of Satin Taupe, but instead of being a frosty metallic, it's a subtle metallic with intense glitter._

 
This is the only thing I disagree with you on.  This pigment is nothing like Satin Taupe.  Yesterday I swatched Sweet Sienna, Stila Diamond Lil, Satin Taupe, the taupe shades from Earthly Riches and Family Silver MES duos and another taupe shade.  They are all sooo different.  Satin Taupe is so much warmer and more brown.  I love Sweet Sienna too.  The taupe shade from Earthly Riches is a favorite of mine too.  It's soooo pretty.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is the only thing I disagree with you on. This pigment is nothing like Satin Taupe. Yesterday I swatched Sweet Sienna, Stila Diamond Lil, Satin Taupe, the taupe shades from Earthly Riches and Family Silver MES duos and another taupe shade. They are all sooo different. Satin Taupe is so much warmer and more brown. I love Sweet Sienna too. The taupe shade from Earthly Riches is a favorite of mine too. It's soooo pretty._

 
Thank you for pointing that out! I hadn't swatched them next to each other, it's just what it really really reminds me of whenever I see it. I am SO gonna swatch 'em! =D


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_that is so weird! mine and the store tester was labelled frost!_

 
That is really strange. Maybe someone was playing a prank D:

Thanks for all your information everyone as well! I'm going to go by my Macy's counter on Tuesday, since I get paid tomorrow and I'm going to see how these things will measure up myself. I'm so excited like whoa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You have no clue!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 29, 2007)

I may just be talking myself out of them b/c I should save my cash, but the MES were disappointing b/c of the fallout, and b/c it looks waaay too glittery on me.  Great swatched on the back of my hand, tho!  I really wanted to love family silver but at the end of the day, there's a hairline of a difference between them on me.

The only lipstick I HAVE to have is Antiquitease.  It's the coppery lippie I've been looking for - rusty but not too orange or red, frosty but not crazy shimmery, easy to stain on or to create a bold lip.  I have Fresh Morrocan l/s and Poetique l/g, both of which I love, but they'll be put on the backburner once I get my hands on Antiquitease!

I'm very intrigued by the pigments.  I love how complex Sweet Sienna's turning out - it's been so hard to nail down an exact description of it!  On me olive tones come forth, but on others it's more taupe-y... I can't wait to try this with different bases.

The polishes disappointed me.  As Jillianjiggs posted, the white one looks like white out!  I wish they put a bit of gold/silver shimmer into it or something.  Gold Veneer... looked too harsh of a gold, if you know what I mean.  There wasn't much depth to the colour, and the yellow doesn't look like it'd flatter any tone.  A bit too true to the concept, perhaps.

And Uppity fluidline...mmm... I know I won't be able to use it much regularly, but it's exactly what I want to use for Christmas time.  I can't wait to play with it.. a bit on the outer corners, next time on the inner, a thin, slightly winged stroke above the lashes with a bold lip...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 29, 2007)

I really wanted to love the pigments but as usual (for *me*)...too much glitter; same with Family Silver, which was the only MES I tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do love Queen's Sin and Antiquitease lipsticks though!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 29, 2007)

This is definitely a collection that grew on me. At first I was totally bored with the idea of more mes' and lipsticks, but I am slowly falling in love!

Queens Sin + Red Romp- Hottest Red Lips ever! I love the shine and vibrancy of these colors.

Mi'Lady is something that grew on me. At first I found it to be incredibly ugly (red and purple looked so garish next to each other imo) But after looking at it, and looking at it- i finally gave in and had the ma put this on me during an event. Let me say- a bit of red on the inner crease- woah it looked awesome. She paired it with engaging- giving me a gorgeous shimmery eye with a bit of red to liven it up. LOVE IT!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_ The *lipsticks* are pretty nice. Queen's Sin _is my favorite of the bunch, an amazing red with frosty red pearl. Basically Rocking Chick (from Barbie Loves MAC)'s classy sister. Very sophisticated but modern because of the frost.[/I]

 
I could not possibly agree more about Queen's Sin!
I love it so much that I'm planning to try to score _*multiple *_backups.
I've never before seen a metallic true red lipstick, and now that I have, I don't think I can continue to breathe without it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A few people on Makeup Alley have described Queen's Sin as "orange," but at least on me(NW15; brunette; green eyes) it's_* SOO*_ not!
Instead, it's a wonderfully classy ruby red with red sheen.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 

 
_I think the palettes are plastic. I have the cool Viva Glam one, and when I tap the top with my nail it sounds like hard plastic to me. I also just tapped the bottom of it (which looks more like metal than the top) and that's plastic also. Thinner plastic than the top. I was hoping for metal because I love the feel of the packaging of my Patternmaker lip palette a lot._

 
the crown designs are made of porcelain.  i dropped one while it was in the box and the ceramic top broke off.  luckily it didn't shatter!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is the rundown of what I purchased from the Antiquitease Collection and my thoughts on each:

*Silversmith MES* - LOVE this one!  Looks great with my blue eyes!
*Family Silver MES* - I love silver shadows and the warmth of this silver makes it unique.  It is very sheer, but I don't mind that.  It looks beautiful with Sweet Sienna Pigment.
*Mi'Lady MES* -Bought this for the red shade and already sold it.  The red was a very rusty red on me, and not flattering at all (NW15).  The purple is not unique at all IMO.
*Engaging MES *- Returned this one.  IMO this is the "watered down" version of Shimmertime Pigment and Amber Lights e/s.  The color payoff on this one was not good on me at all.
*Your Ladyship Pigment* - This was one of the stars of the collection for me.  I love it and have worn it everyday since I got it. It is gorgeous as a wash, a brow highlight or a cheek highlight.  I plan to get a backup this week, I love it that much.
*Sweet Sienna Pigment* - Love this with Family Silver MES.  I don't own many grey shadows or pigments, and this one is so unique.  
*Uppity Fluidline* - Sold this one already too.  WAY to sheer for me, even as a base.
*Her Fancy Lipstick *- My favorite lipstick of the collection, but then again, I am a sucker for pale pink lippies.  I want a backup of this one too!
*Guilty Kiss Lipstick *- Love this one too!  Beautiful sheer golden shimmer.  
*Queen's Sin Lipstick* - Kept hearing the raves about this one, so I got it through B2M.  I am not big on red lips at all, and while I do admit it is a beautiful red, I probably won't wear it except for the holidays.  

IMO, the must haves from this collection are Your Ladyship Pigment, Sweet Sienna Pigment, Silversmith MES, Family Silver MES, Her Fancy l/s and Guilty Kiss l/s.  I passed on the Royal Assets part of the collection, but I may go back for the cool palette.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Here is the rundown of what I purchased from the Antiquitease Collection and my thoughts on each:

*Silversmith MES* - LOVE this one!  Looks great with my blue eyes!
*Family Silver MES* - I love silver shadows and the warmth of this silver makes it unique.  It is very sheer, but I don't mind that.  It looks beautiful with Sweet Sienna Pigment.
*Mi'Lady MES* -Bought this for the red shade and already sold it.  The red was a very rusty red on me, and not flattering at all (NW15).  The purple is not unique at all IMO.
*Engaging MES *- Returned this one.  IMO this is the "watered down" version of Shimmertime Pigment and Amber Lights e/s.  The color payoff on this one was not good on me at all.
*Your Ladyship Pigment* - This was one of the stars of the collection for me.  I love it and have worn it everyday since I got it. It is gorgeous as a wash, a brow highlight or a cheek highlight.  I plan to get a backup this week, I love it that much.
*Sweet Sienna Pigment* - Love this with Family Silver MES.  I don't own many grey shadows or pigments, and this one is so unique.  
*Uppity Fluidline* - Sold this one already too.  WAY to sheer for me, even as a base.
*Her Fancy Lipstick *- My favorite lipstick of the collection, but then again, I am a sucker for pale pink lippies.  I want a backup of this one too!
*Guilty Kiss Lipstick *- Love this one too!  Beautiful sheer golden shimmer.  
*Queen's Sin Lipstick* - Kept hearing the raves about this one, so I got it through B2M.  I am not big on red lips at all, and while I do admit it is a beautiful red, I probably won't wear it except for the holidays.  

IMO, the must haves from this collection are Your Ladyship Pigment, Sweet Sienna Pigment, Silversmith MES, Family Silver MES, Her Fancy l/s and Guilty Kiss l/s.  I passed on the Royal Assets part of the collection, but I may go back for the cool palette._

 
I just bought the cool palette. It's GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You need to get it if you love cool colors (like me ;D )

I also got today:
Smokey Eyes Palette
Metallic Eyes Palette
Pink Lips Palette
Viva Glamourous in Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait till Curioustease + Finery come out! More money out of my pockets. Lol.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried out or seen the Finery lip bags yet? I'm dying for the pink one if it looks as good as the picture. (probably won't happen, but I'll still get it, I love the casing)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought all four eyeshadow palettes, and a basic brush set for my mother (along with a Warm shadow palette).

*Royal Assets Palette Compacts*

I am really loving these palette compacts. First of all, I think that they are very beautiful. The crest on each one is very cute and well done. Though they do seem a tad corny, I really think the novelty and atmosphere they create overpower the corniness. It really does feel like luxury, and since they are made of metal, plastic, and something like ceramic, they won't catch or keep any product (unlike the fabric compacts like from Novel Twist and last year's holiday Formal Black collection). Warm and Metallic are in Gold casing with a gold handled 213SE mini brush, and the Cool and Smokey are in Silver casing with a silver handled 213SE minibrush.

*6 Warm Eyes Palette* - Gold packaging. Includes Sunday Best (Frost), Nobility (Satin), Retrospeck (Lustre), Star Violet (Veluxe Pearl), Club (Satin), and Showstopper (Matte), along with a Gold-handled 213SE Mini.
Just looking at the palette shades is breathtaking, each color complimenting each other. _Sunday Best_ was enough to buy the entire palette. A repromote, orriginally released with Lingerie in 2005, it is a warm intensely frosted champagne pink, and perfect for highlighting. I remember I got this in early 2006 and had finished it by the summer! I loved it, and now I can finally enjoy it again! Another repromote is _Showstopper_, which first appeared in the Diana Ross Icon Collection in 2005, and most recently, was included in the Smoking Eyes Quad from Smoke Signals. It is a beautiful deep deep dark matte brown. It is PERFECT for a deep dark eyeshadow, but if you want something that looks black but without the hardness of it. I'm glad to have another in this palette because I know I'll run out of the Smoking Quad one soon! The only new shadow is _Nobility,_ a neutral pink-brown, and since it is a satin, it has a gentle glow to it which is very pretty. Permanent shadows that make an appearance are Retrospeck, Star Violet, and Club. _Retrospeck_ is a white-gold lustre. I don't care for lustres very much, but I must admit that this is one of the lustres that does stay alot better than others, and the intense metallic of it is very pretty. Great for a golden eyeshadow theme. _Star Violet_ is a darker rosey-pink Veluxe Pearl and goes on very opaque and intensely shimmery. _Club_ is Club. I've never been a big fan of this shadow, and it is a big disappointment to me because I already have Club from last year's Smoked Eyes Formal Black palette. It is a reddish brown with green duochrome. It is a very smooth formula, but I've always found that it goes on sort of unevenly. Overall I really love this palette! I already bought my mother one as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*6 Cool Eyes Palette* - Silver packaging. Includes Medallion (Veluxe Pearl), Silverwear (Frost), Trophy Pink (Frost), Modern Heir (Frost), Shadowy Lady (Matte), and Queen's Jewel (Veluxe Pearl), along with a Silver-handled 213SE Mini.
Again, just looking at the colors in the palette is really inspiring. Everytime I look I think of all the different ways each color can be used to compliment the ones around it. Gorgeous! This palette really is the treasure among all of the palettes in my opinion. I must admit, when presales first started at my counter, I preordered the other three and planned on NOT buying this one. But in person, the colors are gorgeous and very unique. I call this one a treasure because five of the six are brand new and currently only available in this collection. In person, each color is obviously unique and seemingly have no dupes in the permanent collection (from what I've seen/used). First we have _Medallion_, a super icy metallic light pink. It goes on very smooth and is very pigmented, a little goes a long way with this. _Silverwear_ is another icy metallic, this one being a silver-white with a subtle pink to it. Compared to Medallion (which is a VP, this being a F) it is not as pigmented, but it is very nice anyway. _Trophy Pink_ is definitely the most eyecatching of the bunch, being a very bright pigmented pink. It has this almost duochrome of red pearl to it, giving it this gorgeous dimension. I'm not sure how to describe it, but if you swatch it and look at it closely you'll understand. It's BEAUTIFUL... too bad I don't wear pink often. I'll have to make an exception for this pink though!! Next is _Modern Heir_, a pastel purple with a light pinky pearl to it. This is beautiful when applied blended with Trophy Pink. I love it! It's very girly and pretty. My favorite of the shadows is definitely _Queen's Jewel_. A frosty blue with bluish purplish pearl. From that description it reminds me of Contrast, but in person it is nothing like it. It is fabulous, and would go perfectly with Deep Truth, or Blue Storm eyeshadows. One permanent shadow makes an appearance, that being _Shadowy Lady_, a deep plum-brown matte. I already have this shadow, but I'm not a fan of it. It shows up extremely muddy on me, and neither the plum nor the brown of it really show, it just looking like a bruisey brown-black on my NW15 skin. I much prefer Showstopper in comparison, but I'm sure that along with the shadows in this palette, it makes a fantastic crease color.

*6 Metallic Eyes Palette* - Gold packaging. Included are Crème Royale (Veluxe Pearl), Silver Fog (Frost), Honey Lust (Lustre), Stately Black (Lustre), Manor (Frost), and Velvet Lady (Velvet), along with a Gold-handled 213SE Mini.
Again, this palette is GORGEOUS to look at, however, I much prefer the Cool and the Warm at first glance. This is appealing because they are all metallic frosty shades, but this palette lacks a theme. I understand that lack of theme allows anyone to create any look from the provided shades, but it just looks like random shadows thrown together. But that does not mean that the shadows aren't good. It is also important to point out that all the shadows in this palette are new except for Honey Lust, at least to my knowledge. _Crème Royale_ is gorgeous! A yellow gold with white shimmer, it is great as a highlight on pale skin (like mine) because, similar to Nylon, the pearl shows up vividly, but does not look extremely yellow or gold. However, I'm sure on darker tones it'd show up very gold or yellow, and would make a beautiful lid color. _Silver Fog_ is beautiful but like MAC_Whore said before, it seems alot more like a Lustre than a Frost. It does indeed have the frosty texture, but also it has alot of glitter particles that easily fall. It is like Grey Fume's much younger and brighter cousin or something, haha. Like MAC_Whore said, a good base is very important when using Silver Fog. It is also important to point out that Silver Fog eyeshadow is NOT Silver Fog Pigment from Smoke Signals. _Stately Black_ is a beautiful rich blue with silver pearl and looks like a darker Wait Till Dark from Nocturnelle 2006. Since it is a lustre, a good base is needed, but this lustre seems to be one of the better ones with better staying power. Another new shade is _Manor_, a rich red-brown with green pearl. Not only did MAC have to repromote Club in the Warm palette but they had to include an almost Club dupe in the Metallic Palette! I do admit, it is very pretty, but it is like a redder, less pigmented club! I already have enough of these colors. I have 2 Clubs, Green Brown pigment, and even Label Whore by Too Faced. I never realized how many green-browns I have, but I really have enough. Hopefully after this year there'll be no more repromotes of Club or Club-like items. On the upside, Manor is a very smooth and is a warm compliment to the other colors included in this palette, especially Crème Royale in my opinion. My favorite shadow of this is Velvet Lady for sure. Super pigmented and smooth, this shadow is AWESOME. An intense black with apparent gold, green, silver, and red pearl (I've checked the website and it says it's only golden pearl, but it really looks like there's colors in there, but maybe I'm blind!). It is BEAUTIFUL. And it is so black, I love it. A fantastic shadow for a smokey crease, or to deepen a warm eye makeup. I'm a huge sucker for black shadows, and this one is very unique. Goes on super dark and beautiful with the 242. Last we have Honey Lust, a peachy golden with intense metallic bronzey sparkle. This is the first time I've had this shadow. I've used it once, for a Gold Event at MAC, and already it has a dent in it. I really do get disappointed and frustrated by lustres easily. To make it show up and create an opaque lid color, I had to use alot of it. Being a lustre, alot fell off of my eye and fell off of the shadow while in the palette. Already the mirror has ALOT of Honey Lust on it, and I've only had it for about four days. =/

*6 Smokey Eyes Palette* - Silver packaging. Included are Maid of Honor (Satin), Rondelle (Frost), Palatial (Satin), Courtly Grey(Matte), Majestic (Lustre), and Knight (Veluxe Pearl), along with a Silver-handled 213SE Mini.
This, is honestly, the most boring of the bunch, which is suprising because it does not seem  to include ANY permanent shades. This may be harsh, but I want to smack whoever named this the 'Smokey' palette. It is much more of a 'Neutral' palette. We have _Maid of Honor_ which is a pale cream with a slight glow to it. Not an ideal highlight color in my opinion since I prefer frosts, but I know of many women that come to my counter who use Brulè as highlights under the brow bone. _Rondelle_ makes an appearance again, having been repromoted (appearing first in Danse 2006) in Smoke Signals Grey Fume Quad already this year. An intense white-silver with white pearl, it is gorgeous as a lid color or highlight on inner V. It looks odd however in this quad, with most shades being neutral grey-browns, then with this almost random intense white-silver thrown in. Palatial is a brown taupe with a subtle hint of metallic, as most satins do. When applied on my NW15 skin it is noticably more grey-looking than brown compared to the color when viewed in the palette. Still I find it to be a gorgeous neutral brown-grey, very wearable for anyone. Courtly Grey is a nice subtle compliment to Palatial, but still they are both a little too 'normal' if you know what I mean. Holiday shadows are supposed to be super unique and pretty. These two shadows are pretty blah. Majestic is very attractive in the palette, a warm grey-orangey-brown with intense silver sparkle. Reminds me of Rare Specimen from the Showflower Quad (Strange Hybrid 2007). Since this is a Lustre, it has the usual problem: Alot of fall out. The brown is beautiful, but the glitter falls very easily. =/ I dislike alot of lustres, honestly. Finally we have Knight which is suspiciously similar to Knight Divine. Both are Veluxe Pearls and are deep shades with deep silver pearl. I swatched both and Knight Divine is a little darker more like a black with silver rather than a deep grey with silver, but they are close enough. I WILL use this palette don't get me wrong. I'll get alot of use out of it and I will enjoy it. However, when compared to the three other palettes it is a huge disappointment for me personally. It is great for someone who wants a very neutral low-key smokey eye, but for everyone else that likes a more intense smoked look, you'll have to find something elsewhere.

The *Lip Palettes* are very pretty, half the size of the Eyeshadow Palettes, each containing two Lipsticks and a Lipglass. There are four, Tan and Coral in Gold packaging with a Gold-handled 316SE Mini, and Red and Pink in Silver packaging with a Silver-handled 316SE Mini. The only Lip Palette I have tried on is the _Tan_ one. The lighter shade is gorgeous and the darker is really nice too. Both are smooth and comfortable, and the tan-gold lipglass is the perfect gloss to complete the lip. The only one that really sticks out in my mind that I dislike is the _Red_. The first lipstick is a bright flat red lipstick, along with the second which is Media, a reddish berry purple. I swatched the lipsticks next to each other and didn't much care for the combination. The Lipglass is a very very yellow gold. It definitely warms up the red lipstick, but I would have much prefered a red toned Lipglass. Such a strange combination to me. =/ I don't love it.

The *Heirlooms Brushsets* seem to be of pretty high quality. I have touched the testers at work and they are all very soft, but I am not sure how they perform. Each comes with a unique clutch made of woven white fabric with metallic thread. The Face set has Gold metallic thread in the clutch, with Gold-handled brushes, while the Basic and Eye sets have Silver metallic thread in the clutches, with Silver-handled brushes. I'm sort of torn about the clutches. They are really cool and really tacky at the same time. I love fabric they're made of, but the plastic frame/clasp thing at the top looks extremely cheap, and the inside of the bag has a cheap feel as well since it's lined in weird thin plastic. I bought my mother the Basic brushes for Christmas because she really really loved the clutches and is in dire need of brushes, haha! 

So in conclusion, I think that MAC has released some wonderful holiday sets this year. I love the Old-Rococco (the art movement, not the MAC Collection) theme, and the gorgeous new shades and limited edition packaging. Each individual product has it's ups and it's downs, but really overall, this is an amazing collection, and any MAC fan will LOVE it.


----------



## User49 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 

 
_
I really dislike the look of the silver palettes especially. This whole collection looks cheap to me.

But packaging aside... the pink lip palette is nothing special at all. Run of the mill pinks you can find anywhere. Red lips has two reds and one gold... the middle red shade looked like a gorgeous pop of bright red in the pan, but it went on very very blue toned. I'm cool so this would normally be a good thing, but it was just too blue here. To the point that it went on pink/fuschia despite looking nicely red in the pan. Coral lips is nice. I didn't try this on because it's not the kinds of shades that are flattering on my complexion, but it seems like the nicest of the lip palettes so that's a good one for you warm toned ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Several of the shades in the cool eye palette are too basic. 
The mineralize eyeshadow duos are near useless to me as a cool toned person. 
The Uppity fluidline is a gorgeous yellow gold. I'd definitely get that if I could wear it, so that one's a keeper for warm people._

 
I agree. I was sorely dissappointed with this collection. I think the brush sets look cheap and would have loved just a small mini version of the regular brushes. And I was looking forward to really having a splurge on all the palletts frm the Hliday collection but didn't think they were anything special.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Queens Sin + Red Romp- Hottest Red Lips ever! I love the shine and vibrancy of these colors.
_

 
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Queen's Sin!
I bought a backup, and was reduced to writing MAC a semi-humiliating, groveling e-mail in which I begged them to make that shade permanent. 

Here is their unintentionally humorous response, which I suspect is a form:
Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C concerning our Queen's Sin
Lipstick.

It is always a pleasure to receive compliments and suggestions from our
valued consumers.  We are pleased to learn that you enjoy using this
product, and that its performance is totally up to expectation.  Please be
assured your kind remarks will be forwarded to our Product Development
Executives, as we know they will be interested in your response. 

Again, thank you for contacting us.  It is gratifying to know that the
superior standards which we strive to maintain are recognized and enjoyed
by our consumers.

It kills me, the way they pretend not to know that I'm a mindless addict!  "Valued consumer," indeed!
I guess that sounds better than "hopelessly addicted parasite, who places multiple orders in a typical month."


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish Queen's Sin is brought back with future collections.  It's such a gorgeous, wearable red.  I am thinking of getting a backup.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2007)

Also, does Your Ladyship remind anyone else of Fairylite?


----------



## cno64 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wish Queen's Sin is brought back with future collections.  It's such a gorgeous, wearable red.  I am thinking of getting a backup._

 
ITA! I've already bought one backup, and plan to acquire more.
I wish MAC would make it permanent, so I could buy a new one just whenever I want, without having to pay $50 or so for it on eBay.
New York Apple is _somewhat_ similar, but not as red.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 7, 2007)

I obviously can't seem to get enough of this collection.  I got a third Mi'Lady today and I broke down and got Sweet Siena pigment.  It's just so nice, and I can think of lots of things to pair it with.  Club, Fiction, French Grey... all of last year's Danse...  It's not a knock my sox off "Wow!" collection, not like C-Shock was for me, but it was a pleasant surprise, everything is bold yet sooo wearable.  I'm a fan, if you couldn't already tell.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 7, 2007)

I FINALLY got to see this collection in person and I'm not too impressed. I had to take a look at Mi' Lady to see what all the hype was about. OMG! I hated it! It didn't look red to me at all. It really reminded me of Coppering with some silver glitter. The purple wasn't anything spectacular in my opinion either. As far as the palettes go, I love the packaging but the colors just don't quite do it for me. I think I'm only getting ONE MES and perhaps Uppity.


----------



## User49 (Nov 7, 2007)

I ended up getting uppitty and the cool eyes pallette. I prefer the silver ones to the gold. But I'm anticipating the next collection for sure x


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I obviously can't seem to get enough of this collection.  I got a third Mi'Lady today and I broke down and got Sweet Siena pigment.  It's just so nice, and I can think of lots of things to pair it with.  Club, Fiction, French Grey... all of last year's Danse...  It's not a knock my sox off "Wow!" collection, not like C-Shock was for me, but it was a pleasant surprise, everything is bold yet sooo wearable.  I'm a fan, if you couldn't already tell._

 
Thanks for the ideas.  I agree that the great thing about this collection is that it is so wearable.  These aren't colors that are so bold or impractical that you will only wear them on certain occasions.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Is Queen's Sin better for warm or cool toned people?  So many reds turn fuschia on me, and when I went to see it in person last night at South Coast Plaza, they were sold out of it everywhere! (In addition, when I asked about it at the MAC store, they look at me like I was making the name up - I hate when that happens).

Thanks!


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Family Silver sucks imho. It's just doesnt show up on me...with or without a base...hmm any suggestions?_

 

coming in on this one late, but in case no one has suggested it Hilly--I though family silver blew too, until I used it with a base, like shadestick in Overcast or a paint like Pixel.  It really pops then and looks so pretty and shimmer-y (if you're into that) and SHOWS UP on fairer skins without washing me out (which is always a concern=b/c I am an NW20 too!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





B/c it also has that copper veining it also looks awesome paired with, say, honeylust or another similar mac e/s I can't think of right now.  Trust me!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 7, 2007)

My husband surprised me yesterday with the Cool palette from Royal Assets, and I LOVE IT!  I was on the fence about it, but I am so glad he bought it for me... It is very much more wearable than it appears


----------



## BloodMittens (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_My husband surprised me yesterday with the Cool palette from Royal Assets, and I LOVE IT!  I was on the fence about it, but I am so glad he bought it for me... It is very much more wearable than it appears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is nice isn't it?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought Queen's Sin, Smokey Palette, Mi'Lady, and Corsette online.

None have come yet but they look very pretty online, especially the smokey palette since I don't have many grey shadows except for Silver Ring. The only thing I was upset by was not having a red lip bag. That would have rocked.


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 9, 2007)

I actually like this collection more than I thought I would. The other day I caved and got Family Silver and Earthly Riches MES, and I also have the Smokey pallette. The MES are beautiful, especially if you use them wet. The palette I haven't had time to try yet. I am seriously craving the cool eyes one as well.


----------



## User49 (Nov 9, 2007)

Has any one tried out any eotd's with the colours from the palletts yet? Or has any1 seen any threads with any of these looks yet?


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Has any one tried out any eotd's with the colours from the palletts yet? Or has any1 seen any threads with any of these looks yet? _

 
I did a Metallic Eyes palette FOTD (I'm really loving how sharp the blues in this palette looks!) which you can check out here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=83865

Sexysellerie also shared her pretty Warm Eyes FOTD here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=83941 - This one's warm eyes with some rather cool-toned fuchsia lipstick and I think it's hot!

Now, on to what I think about the make-up:
*Mineralize Eyeshadow Duos*
Since I'm very picky about colors, and I don't really like blue, I skipped on *Silversmith *(makes my eyes look small and I have HUGE eyes and I love them that way). *MiLady *didn't appeal to me either because I usually just end up looking sick with red shadow.
*Engaging* is the hottest duo I got. I feel the pink and gold just look so glamorous!
*Earthly Riches* was pretty so-so for me. The combination, as someone has already pointed out, looks sort of muddy, though it may be because I wore the combo with my Constructivist paint pot.
*Family Silver *doesn't really appeal to me. I don't like wearing silver because, again, it makes my eyes look small.

Overall, I really like the MES. The only drawback I see is that since they are so glittery, they make my scarred eyelids look like I'm really old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've remedied this by wearing cream foundation on my eyelids before applying my UDPP though, and I got pretty good results with Earthly Riches and Engaging.

For the lipsticks, I'm not a fan of the bright reds and plums so I didn't get those, but I did love *Gilty Kiss*. It applies sheer and allows my dark rose colored lips to color the shade so it looks different on me, and I guess on everyone too! I have *Her Fancy* as well, but it's just so sheer that there's almost no color to be seen when applied to my lips.

For the lipglass, *Corsette* looks boring so I didn't get it. I don't like red gloss, so I didn't buy *Red Romp* either. *Trifle*, however, is an amazing color that just goes well with all of my other brightly colored lipsticks! I love the pinky-blue sheen it gives to my warmer colored coral and red lipsticks. *Majestic *is its sorta polar opposite which I use to warm up Sundressing and other fuchsia and plum shades. Both lipglasses are wonderful!

I've tried *Uppity* fluidline in the same way as the cover girl's picture for the color collection, and I say it's kind of weird but I think it looks beautiful all the same: it gives an ethereal air to my make-up, especially when I'm wearing that muddy combination that is Earthly Riches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never wear polish, so I guess none of the nail polishes interest me at all. As for the palettes, I only got *Metallic Eyes Palette*, and I think it's awesome! First time I wore cool blues and it looks lovely!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought quite a few things from the Antiquitease color collection. And I adore everything to bits. I'm not a lipstick user.. so I didn't really go for any of the shades.. but Queen's Sin has been tempting me.

The fluidline *Uppity* in my opinion is one of the highlights of the collection. It just is not your standard liner. It's really perfect for those who really want to go for different effects with liners. It's a gorgeous gold and I had to buy a backup. It's so lovely paired with gold stroke pigment as well. It's just beautiful and was the highlight of this collection for me.

The texture is smooth, I haven't tried it wet yet. I don't like the glitter fallout on Mi'lady, but I'll deal, the color is so gorgeous.
*Mi'lady* is the other highlight. I already got a back-up.. and I'm thinking of getting a third. I was just... lemming for a red eyeshadow. It does not make me look sick, it's just beautiful.
*Earthly Riches* I adore too. It's perfect for the smoky eye I want but could not really achieve with blacks and other grays. I think anyone can really pull off these colors. There is no glitter fallout from this one.
*Engaging* I haven't had a chance to try yet, but I'm sure I'm going to love it. It's neutral shimmer colors.. I think anyone can pull off these colors as well.
I wasn't fond of *Silversmith* because I don't need another silver.. and I have plenty of dark blues.. and this one just didn't appeal to me. I like teal blues more.
I didn't care for *Family Silver* either because.. again.. I don't need silver.. and I couldn't tell the difference between the two sides anyways.. and warm silver just looked kind of... bleh to me.

Out of the lipglasses.. I only got *Red Romp* which is BEAUTIFUL. I love red glosses. This is why I'm tempted to get Queen's Sin as well... I think anyone can pull off Red Romp. It's just a true neutral red in my opinion.
I don't do brown lipglosses.. I'm more into nudes, red, and hot pink colors... so *Corsette* wasn't for me. I'm sure it'll look great on warm-toned ladies out there. =) *Trifle* didn't appeal to me either. Those pale pinks and blue pinks look strange on me. I'm too warm in coloring I think. Though I can do a lot of cools in eyeshadows.. it doesn't work with lipglosses. And *Majestic* I already have a gold toned lipgloss, but a nude type of gold.. so I didn't really need this one, so I passed.

For the pigments...
I bought *Gold Stroke* right away. It was such a beautiful brown and another color I could pull off a smoky eye with. It's just.. so rich and the red pearl is so gorgeous. It's a perfect fall and autumn shade. This is a really wonderful color for Asians in my personal opinion.
*Your Ladyship* is GORGEOUS. But I don't have money at the moment to get this color. I'm hoping that I can get it.. if not.. I can settle for fairylite.. so it wasn't a GREAT priority to me. But it's GORGEOUS. So pretty, the gold is so flattering. (You can tell I LOVE gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I got a sample at least though. x3
*Sweet Sienna* is so pretty too! (This collection is out to get my money. That I don't have, damn college student status.) I just spent the rest of my Chinese New Year's money on this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I left with a sample of this. What's strange about this color.. is it's so hard to capture a picture of the actual color. It shows up in different shades on people! It's green on some.. brown on others.. on me.. it has a hit of purple sheen to it, but it's mostly a dark gray brown. It's very pretty in my opinion. I recommend trying a swatch out, it's hard to tell what color will show up on you.

And.. if I can somehow.. I'd like to get the Warm Eyes Palette and the Metallic Eyes Palette. =)

All in all, I love this collection and it's probably going to be my favorite of this year. Everything is so wearable and gorgeous. =)


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

The only thing I dislike is that it gets sold out too fast!


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*Mi'Lady MES* -Bought this for the red shade and already sold it.  The red was a very rusty red on me, and not flattering at all (NW15)._

 
I'm also an NW15 and found that the red was very rusty-coppery on me. It looked very rusty in the pan too, but I bought it online so didn't see it in advance. I'll need to try it with different bases, but I'm disappointed with it so far.


----------

